# Inquérito - qual é a cidade mais chuvosa da Europa?



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2019 às 01:33)

Qual destas cidades europeias é a mais chuvosa, no que toca ao acumulado anual? 

Opções:
1 - Londres
2 - Paris
3 - Milão
4 - Zurique 
5 - San Sebastián
6 - Porto 
7 - Tolosa 

Nota: estas cidades podem não corresponder ao verdadeiro local mais chuvoso da Europa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

Resultados oficiais:

1 - San Sebastián: 1507 mm
2 - Porto: 1254 mm
3 - Zurique: 1085 mm 
4 - Milão: 1013 mm
5 - Tolosa: 698 mm 
6 - Paris: 637 mm 
7 - Londres: 621 mm 

Parabéns aos 3 membros que escolheram San Sebastián!


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2019 às 14:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Resultados oficiais:
> 
> 1 - San Sebastián: 1507 mm
> 2 - Porto: 1254 mm
> ...


Estava longe de chegar à conclusão de que chovia mais no Porto do que em Londres...  Enfim, os caprichos da natureza no seu melhor


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2019 às 17:37)

RStorm disse:


> Estava longe de chegar à conclusão de que chovia mais no Porto do que em Londres...  Enfim, os caprichos da natureza no seu melhor



Chove mais em média Lisboa do que em Londres, há o mito de que chove muito em Londres porque têm um tempo muito húmido e nublado mas em termos de "chuva chovida" não é nada de especial.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2019 às 18:10)

RStorm disse:


> Estava longe de chegar à conclusão de que chovia mais no Porto do que em Londres...  Enfim, os caprichos da natureza no seu melhor


Muitas pessoas pensam que Londres é chuvosa, mas na verdade não é.
Na prática, tem muitos dias nublados e húmidos, e menos horas de sol do que Lisboa por exemplo, talvez sejam estes fatores, que fazem com que erradamente, as pessoas pensem que Londres é chuvosa.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2019 às 18:38)

Outras Cidades com médias elevadas de precipitação anual:

Braga:  1448.6 mm







Pontevedra ( Galiza): 1691 mm






Santiago de Compostela ( Galiza): 1886 mm








Vigo ( Galiza): 1918 mm


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2019 às 20:40)

MSantos disse:


> Chove mais em média Lisboa do que em Londres, há o mito de que chove muito em Londres porque têm um tempo muito húmido e nublado mas em termos de "chuva chovida" não é nada de especial.





Davidmpb disse:


> Muitas pessoas pensam que Londres é chuvosa, mas na verdade não é.
> Na prática, tem muitos dias nublados e húmidos, e menos horas de sol do que Lisboa por exemplo, talvez sejam estes fatores, que fazem com que erradamente, as pessoas pensem que Londres é chuvosa.


 
Como é habitual ver imagens de Londres com o "tradicional" céu nublado e cinzento, julguei que esta fosse uma cidade extremamente chuvosa e nada que se comparasse com o Porto, mas pelos vistos estava enganado...
Mas pronto, estamos sempre a aprender, a natureza tem muito para desvendar   E já agora, obrigado pelo esclarecimento aos dois


----------

